# amazing regenerative abilities!



## wuwu (Jul 10, 2006)

i noticed that one of my L2 orchids was missing its rear right leg on 7/8. i was pretty baffled at how it could just lose a leg considering it was kept by itself and there were no life prey left in there. when it molted on 7/9, it's whole missing leg has grown back, minus the pedal-like extension. i'm very amazed at how it can grow almost it's full leg back in just one day! i figured it would grow a little stub back after each molt.


----------



## nympho (Jul 10, 2006)

is the leg the same length? ive seen them regenerate all the parts but the leg is usually very stubby and short at first


----------



## wuwu (Jul 10, 2006)

yup, it's the length of a normal leg, minus the pedal extensions. that's why i'm so amazed that it can regenerate its full leg within one day! i'll try to take a pic of it tomorrow.


----------



## bruty2fruity (Jul 10, 2006)

one of my mantids moulted twice in 10 days...(I USE BAD WORDS) - sorry!


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 10, 2006)

yep i agree, pretty amazing stuff a praying mantis can do. So never give up on mantis with missing leg especially when they are just nymphs with plenty of molt to come.


----------



## wuwu (Jul 17, 2006)

he molted into a L4 today. however, there was no new growth in his leg at all, still no pedal extensions. i find it interesting that he can regenerate it's full leg within one day yet he doesn't regenerate anything in the 8 days it took to molt from L3 to L4.


----------

